# Patio ccleaning



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

Has anyone ever seen a company that will clean patio with an industrial cleaner, its a pain jetwashing and soooo messy.
Thanks
Jean


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



b7fry said:


> Has anyone ever seen a company that will clean patio with an industrial cleaner, its a pain jetwashing and soooo messy.
> Thanks
> Jean


Hi Jean

It may help if you let the Forum know the area you are in so others may be of help.

Peter


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

put some Sersil down before you jet spray, it halves the job and its effective. People who advertise themselves as gardeners would probably do it for you.


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

*Patio*



PETERFC said:


> Hi Jean
> 
> It may help if you let the Forum know the area you are in so others may be of help.
> 
> Peter


Hi,
Stupid me, sorry I'm near Luz
Jean


----------



## b7fry (May 25, 2010)

*Patio*



yorkshire lass said:


> put some Sersil down before you jet spray, it halves the job and its effective. People who advertise themselves as gardeners would probably do it for you.


Hi
Many thanks, will that be o.k with the pool.
Jean


----------

